# Class 2 and Trailer entitlements.. help.



## showjump (12 March 2014)

Hi passed my class 2 (18 tonne rigid test was taken in) but can i tow horse trailer and 4 x 4? Some people said i can, others say i would need to take car and trailer test?

Can somebody clear this up?

Thanks


----------



## jrp204 (12 March 2014)

Pretty sure you still have to do it.


----------



## Sheep (12 March 2014)

I think you need a separate test to tow, my bf is a lorry driver but he had done his car trailer test before he did his artic test- I think if he had done it first he wouldn't have needed the car test because I suppose the artic trailer is being towed, whereas with the rigid you aren't towing anything.


----------



## ROG (12 March 2014)

Assuming the driver only has a B licence to start with

Passing LGV C1 or C does not give the +E entitlement for B

To upgrade B to B+E through the LGV route LGV C1+E or C+E must be passed

You can still tow a trailer over 750 kgs plated MAM with a B only licence but there is one extra rule on top of the general towing rules .....
.... The GVW of the vehicle added to the trailer plated MAM must not total more than 3500 kgs


----------



## showjump (12 March 2014)

I was hoping you would reply ROG, although i am a tad confused still! (would take much!) I passed my test after 1997. Whats MAM? Do i need to take trailer test to pull horse trailer and 4x4??


----------



## galaxy (12 March 2014)

Have a look at your licence. If it says B+E you can, if it doesn't you can't.


----------



## ROG (12 March 2014)

showjump said:



			I was hoping you would reply ROG, although i am a tad confused still! (would take much!) I passed my test after 1997. Whats MAM? Do i need to take trailer test to pull horse trailer and 4x4??
		
Click to expand...

MAM GVW and MTPLM all have the same meaning - the legal maximum weight something can be when fully loaded
All those weights should be on plates on the vehicle trailer or caravan

The one extra rule on top of the other general rules for towing a trailer over 750 kgs MAM on a B only licence is this ...
.... the GVW of the vehicle added to the trailer plated MAM must not total more than 3500 kgs

Find the GVW of the 4x4 which is usually under the bonnet or hidden inside a door frame
Find the plated MAM of the trailer which is usually on a silver plate on the A frame bit

If you do not have those handy I might be able to help if you post exactly what 4x4 model and trailer you have


----------



## RobinHood (12 March 2014)

You could to do your B+E (cheapest option) or you might as well do your C+E so you can drive a lorry and trailer or car and trailer.


----------



## ROG (12 March 2014)

RobinHood said:



			You could to do your B+E (cheapest option) or you might as well do your C+E so you can drive a lorry and trailer or car and trailer.
		
Click to expand...

Good point because it could be £650 for B+E or £1000 for C+E = approx. figures based on averages


----------

